# How did you celebrate the end of the 2012 election season?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Tuesday I got up at 5 a.m. to be at our polls to vote as quickly as possible then went about my normal days doings and went to bed early after deciding I would read the results in the newspaper the following day.

After reading the results and relishing in how quiet the phone was without all the political robocalls I decided to spend Thursday checking out the local sporting goods stores for additions to my hunting and fishing gear as I expect to continue adding to my pantry stores with game and fish and new toys always make me feel better especially when things not totally under my control (like national elections) don't go my way. 

I just wish instead of just a new squirrel/rabbit rifle and some tackle I bought, I could have afforded the sweet bass boat I found for sale in the next town over.

So how did you celebrate the end of this political season?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

With artichoke and spinach dip made from scratch and a 1/2 gallon of Wild Turkey 101...course I voted absentee ballot two weeks ago...because I am not a citizen of where I am now.

It's all temporary. Life is temporary.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

With a sigh of relief!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Agonized crying and carrying on because my candidate lost. And unrestrained babbling with joy because my candidate won. Pouting about "I'm gonna pack my cheese and leave the country" My latest trick, my side wins and I still pout. Then got drunk with victory and dejection at the same time. 

Oh, wait, that wasn't me, that was the rest of America. I went to Danville and took my friend to the grocery store and discussed the pro's and con's of apple fritters, wine, and sex.


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

Stewed chickpeas and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I started a new job.
I am working on making a can rack.
I sold and shipped some stuff on ebay.
SStuff,DD.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

Same party I'm having for Mayan 2012 apocalypse


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Got up at 5 am and worked for the Obama campaign going door to door contacting registered Democrats until 2 pm. Went to work at 2:30 till 8pm, came in, watched the polls coming in, then passed out asleep as soon as the results came in. Missed the 2 speeches.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I went to bed thinking my record had been broken. MR had a line stretcvhing down from N Dak to Tex, and some other states, so I thought he would get it. Wet to bed around 10. Woke up the next morning to find that it had started to turn around at that time, and my string of 11 outa 12 still held.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Stayed up until midnight, after a day of putting straw bales around foundations, picking up more straw, (free) and pumpkins. I wanted to see Romney's concession speech, but I just couldn't hang on.

Got a bouquet from HHubby, because the Democrats won. . Going to put pink boards between the bales and the foundation today. Will take down my Obama/Biden sign down before some sore loser steals it.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I put a hex on FBB for voting for Obama.

How does your arthritis feel today, FBB? Knees hurting a little?


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Voted in the morning, went to the church election day dinner that evening to eat turkey and gooseberry pie, then stayed up watching the race with the sound mostly off. I get tired of bubbly announcers!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I dont have tv or listen to the radio so I never saw or heard a political ad. I worked a 12 hour shift, watched bits and pieces in patient's rooms to see who was winning, and went home and slept


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

WHAT....there was an election......?


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Worked on the change that matters most...living my life and doing the best that I can.


----------



## Brokeneck (Mar 1, 2011)

Added a couple thousand more rounds of ammo to my preps, hit grocery store and bought rice, beans, canned meat, spoke with friend in finance industry... Huge selloffs....


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

MoonRiver said:


> I put a hex on FBB for voting for Obama.
> 
> How does your arthritis feel today, FBB? Knees hurting a little?


No, but he wet the bed around 10 lol.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I wanted to go to bed, as I had several exams the next AM,but I stayed up to watch the speeches, studied a little and went to bed. Woke up a couple hours later and went on to school. I had a pretty darn good smile on my face all day and smoked some exams. All in all, a right nice day.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Vicker, now I've heard it all....someone, I think it was Z-man, was smoking crackers awhile back and I promised myself to try that sooner than later, and now here you are smoking exams. I've been looking around for an old one here to run through the paper shredder and fire it up, but to no avail. Seems processed paper would be hard to cure for some reason. But hey, its on the bucket list now.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Tried to avoid more talk on the elections, but it seemed to dog me everywhere I went yesterday. Lots of sour folks around here who were completely fooled by the election, maybe because they only watch/listen to Fox/Limbaugh/Rove. I don't know. 

Ran into a bunch of cousins (brothers/sisters/SIL) having a mini family reunion at a local restaurant, and they were going at it. One of my kindest/sweetest cousins was especially appalled when she found out I voted for Obama/Biden. I reminded her that her parents and our shared grandparents raised us to be Democrats and to be supportive of programs like Social Security and Medicare. In a voice louder than she probably intended, she said they also expected us to have "half a brain" too. I laughed, and she immediately felt badly I think. Anyway, that seemed to break the ice, and the topic immediately switched to why my corn bread got moldy after only two days...and I found mold was a much better topic than the 2012 elections.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

RW, 

Something that confuses me about the Republican Party, is that they are Pro-life, (as am I) but once you've arrived on this planet, there's no charity. What happened to Christian charity in the Republican ranks? How does that line go? "Whatsover you do for the least of these, you're doing for me." Wasn't that JESUS that said that? So all that talk is just lip-service to get the votes? 

Yet the far, FAR right has taken over the party, and propose taking from the poor to give to the rich. (and corporate)

Sorry if I got off topic a little. It's a beautiful day today.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Judy in IN said:


> RW,
> 
> Something that confuses me about the Republican Party, is that they are Pro-life, (as am I) but once you've arrived on this planet, there's no charity. What happened to Christian charity in the Republican ranks? How does that line go? "Whatsover you do for the least of these, you're doing for me." Wasn't that JESUS that said that? So all that talk is just lip-service to get the votes?
> 
> ...


Republicans believe in charity. Remember the old saying - charity starts at home. Studies show that Republicans donate more to charities than Democrats do.

It's a stretch to consider the government as a charity.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

foxfiredidit said:


> Vicker, now I've heard it all....someone, I think it was Z-man, was smoking crackers awhile back and I promised myself to try that sooner than later, and now here you are smoking exams. I've been looking around for an old one here to run through the paper shredder and fire it up, but to no avail. Seems processed paper would be hard to cure for some reason. But hey, its on the bucket list now.


I know what you mean. I'll never forget seeing a spread on hippies in Life magazine when I was a kid in the 60's. There was a picture of one of them hippies holding a lighter to the end of a folded match box while puffing on the other end with his lips. The caption said he was using the box to smoke a roach! I don't know what that did for him, but I decided then and there that I wouldn't fit in with the hippies too well. :yuck: Of course, I changed a bit over the next few years, but I never smoked any roaches.:rock:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Generalized notions are generally wrong. Such as, you are a Democrat, and you are pro-life. A wide and mistaken notion would be if someone mistakenly screeched baby-killer in your face because you are a Democrat. Ever bit as mistaken as saying Republicans do not believe in charity. I could go to babbling inanely about Jesus didn't say for the government to mandate charity from your pocket, with the threat of ruination if you don't acquiesce, but I won't. And the far right probably isn't much more looney than the far left. I'd like to see a direct quote from a Republican about that "take from the poor" thing. If you don't mind. I'm sure nobody would just make that up.

Odd how people from both parties often feel its perfectly OK to make unfounded accusations about the other. Even after the election, the winners are more bitter than the losers? Even the common man is deceived by the lies political hacks spout.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Note that the food stamp and other such programs did not end under the Bush administration, nor did US involvement in wars end under the Obama administration. If you ignore rhetoric and actually look around, there's no real change. People been carrying on about the end of the world since the beginning of the world. Ever election is the most important event since I invented the wheel.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have lived in both red and blue states.

Democrats often believe that the government should run the charities, and vote taxes to support it. Republicans often believe that charity should be in private hands, and in the red states the private charities tend to receive more donations.

I have found that both parties tend to be charitable to the poor.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vicker said:


> Of course, I changed a bit over the next few years, but I never smoked any roaches.:rock:


LOL, then you missed out...


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Making them is better than smoking them. Just ask any healthy male roach.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hey Zong, the big zero is selling us out to the UN. . . . and a lot of other ----.


(hand squeezed grapefruit juice & vodka)

I am certainly not of the 1% . . . but what is becoming of the US?

We are becoming communists 
(not my choice)
and will as soon as big Zero can manage, be a tag along nation to the EU

I dont care what his race is; I am SICK of being labelled racist because I dont agree with his marxist communist crap.
Goodbye God given freedoms.
Goodbye privacy.
Goodbye personal freedom

Soon there will be instructional governmental videos on how to correctly wipe your behind. (heck, there's already instructions on how to cover a cough correctly)
Soon, everyone's bank account will be at the fingertips of the gubermint.
Got to admit, it scares the crap out of me.

Well, then,, moderate this . . . . .........

I will continue to live my life, but cant figure out where the pride, backbone, common sense, etc, (too much vodka) went . . . . .
I'm scared for my country.
What the heck? I'm just an old b...h who's no where near as smart as all of those thug politicians, or probably most of the readers here/


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey, Vicker--- 'roach smoking' ????

How many 'roaches' did you smoke?

I have never smoked a bug . . . . 

But, during my 'mis spent & wild' youth (early 20s) I did enjoy some roll your owns.
I also was good friends with a friend whose nick name was 'roach clip'


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Is this because I came home without the fritters, and with a big grin on my face?? How do you turn off this internet camera thing??


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

hey!! why are you smiling?!!

Where are those fritters!? They're supposed to be fresh! NOT 'fresh' . . . .


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

sherry in Maine said:


> hey Zong, the big zero is selling us out to the UN. . . . and a lot of other ----.
> 
> I am certainly not of the 1% . . . but what is becoming of the US?
> 
> ...


Sherry, stop watching Fox News and you will find that america isnt in as bad a shape as they want you to think, and that Obama really isnt going to turn the country communist, etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't shaved today, therefore I must be mentally ill.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Shygal, I dont have TV, only what I read, research, etc.

I know I have gotten too 'antsy' with this presidential race, because, frankly I have watched the zero do the stuff he's done this term.

I dont need talking heads on the left or right to tell me what my opinion is.

Last coupleof days, I dont read the smarmy crap that the internet news puts out about the halo'd one. . . . 
Obama was mentored, & raised by people who were communists..... anti americans.
What also scares me, Shygal, is that I guess one of the goals of Obamacare is to gain access to everyones bank account (well, at least I dont have anything to worry there, mine is empty).
O. was in office when dh died, and every dr involved with him in his last few weeks wanted to put him to sleep (against his specific wishes) with morphine. . . .Please, when a hospital is getting funding from the gubermint, dont you think they will do just what the government says to get more funding? I had to argue with 5 doctors, not to increase his morphine. 'He's going to die anyway!' (wow, that medical degree sure working for them) this is only one example that I/we encountered about the shenanigans that they are pulling. No death panels? Right.
I'm sorry about my tirade . . . today is the day he died, 3 years ago.

Yes, he and the nation are leading us into communism/socialism, etc. For some reason, most folks dont care that he is removing our rights, freedoms.

I lived in Virginia,a few years back, where some of the folks who formed Acorn also lived. They were quite open about their beliefs about the government. Most of the farmers/horse farmers around there really didn't understand why they believed the way they did, but hey, everyone has a right to their own opinion......

I hope I am wrong. I hope you are right. I dont trust him or his administration.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Dont see what your worried about. O Cant do anything without C or S backing him in it, and C & S arent going to do anything anyway, so nothing will happeIf you look and see, youll see people said the same thing about FDR when he took office. Difference tween then and now, ios that the C & S backed FDR for a few years, Long enough to get the ball SLOWLY recovering on the Economy. It took FDR nearly 10 yrs to get us out of the Depression. Os been at it for 4.
I guess you trusted the dam Bushes I voted into office after they started these dam wars that broke the back of our economy.
I suppose you trusted other presidents I voted for who de regularized Wall Street, and let the banks get to where they are now.
Yep, those were the people to trust all right.

I remember dad and all the neighbors saying the country would be in Pops pocket when they nominated Kennedy. Never saw it happen.
Most people were against Lincoln, But all the rest wanted to cave in and give up.

God usta love this country. Dont know just how He feels about it nowadays.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

FBB, I dont trust any politician.
As always, it was who was the lesser of 2 evils.
Seems to me that O has already acted without benefit of C&S backing him. . . hasn't he?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

The real secret is that Obama was born on mars to a Martian mother fertilized with sperm harvested from a Mayan zombie. He was raised in North Korea and brainwashed by naked Mormon virgins (the real ones) for the first 15 years of his life. I don't know why no one has been talking about that. I mean, it's obvious that his desire is to destroy the northern hemisphere. That's why he bought that island off of Patagonia. Wake up people.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

That is absolutely ridiculous. There is no such place as Paragonia.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Prove it.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

If you look closely at his left nut you will see a birthmark that , if viewed in a mirror, is a direct quote from the book of Ruth (NIV). 
This was relayed to me by a reliable source.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Speaking of the book, I want to quote bible verses to everybody to annoy them to the point of suicide, while at the same time doing exactly the opposite of the bible verse I quote. I am kind of complex and want everything to fit, sort of. So, I'm looking for one that says "don't tell me nothing cause I know everything" and "its good to be humble" at the same time? And, is it true that Paranoia is to become the 49th state??


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You may find what you're looking for in Ecclesiastes. The Paranormal stuff is new to me. Are the natives white. or of some, ahem, other shade?
Ps if there are diamonds, oil, or anything else of value under their feet disregard that last question.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I hope not, because I'm only prejudiced against all males, and all females that don't think I'm hot. Other than that, I'm into live and let live. Or in the case of my last 37 girlfriends, leave and let leave.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I like that Parmesan cheese, sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Isn't it made by paramecia? I understand that they're very young and don't get paid well.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

But, that neither here nor there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Where, here? I'm a proud inhabitant of the (future) state of Paranoia. May God bless us and keep us from... what was that!??


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It used to be, that's a whole nother story. Notice the fine cloths and hats those people wear these days?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

When I lived there all the women ever wore was purple rain slickers with green hats. Boy, those were the daze.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I would like to go back one day, if I could get a visa. They don't take American Express.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Since their temporary government gives them good taste, they've been so much more attractive. Plus, the men shave every day, thus staving of mental illnesses.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I tried to shave, but they wouldn't hold still long enough. People change.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I do have a 3 point hitch time machine, but I'm selling my tractor. However, since I stole the time machine in the first place, I'm scared to sell it. I guess it'll sit out there in the edge of the woods forever, emitting Xrays and ultrasounds, and humming "God Bless America"


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Speaking of popes changing, I was nominated but not being catholic, I could not serve. And I'm not baldheaded either. but, I do have some really cool hats though. I thought that would be enough, but when they started talking about that operation to become catholic, I balked. Ain't happening. I mean, really.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Wouldn't it be fun to hook the belt up backwards and get it to shoot Ben Franklin out into the hay field? That would be a riot. Well, I'd enjoy it anyway. I know some folks have other tastes.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't see why you have to be alcoholic. Those are funny people, them Italians.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

You mean Pope Franklin?? I changed something big time when I stepped on that flutterby.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I thought I smelled something. Blamed it on the dog.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Italians, huh?? I was wondering why they all spoke a foreign language, Whats wrong with them anyway?? Don't they know the bible was written in english?? don't they watch TV?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Something really weird happened, involving 2 women, 5 yap dogs, and a heart transplant. To make a long story short, if I rum raw hamburger on my face, the woman who owns the yorkie just hums.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Man, they drink wine for breakfast. Lightweights. They need some good American ******** in that Vagadin place. If they was to have a big pig roast or something they could get their numbers up.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Dude, if a woman starts humming you're either doing really good, or you need to run like hell. Trust your instincts on which one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

You know, I thought for years that vegans were from Vega, which is a relatively close star. Not as close as Brittney Spears though. Anyway, I got caught up in that juvenile "is there life on Uranus" thing and next thing you know, the Uranusholes decided to make an example out of me. And not a good one, either.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

That just begs the question, Jupiter?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Twice, but I had to fake the second time.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You're a better man than me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm faking that, too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My dad always told me, " if you can't se Uranus, your just not trying hard enough".


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I can see that, but mine is difficult.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I was invited to a party and they told me brink your best stuff, but they didn't actually say stuff it was a 4 letter word meaning crap(I'd actually never heard the word before, and had to google it) Anyway, I brought my best stuff, after an afternoon of fried apples, pinto beans, and chicken salad, there was a memorable stuff the next morning. Well, let me tell you, when somebody ask you to bring your best stuff, they don't really want your best stuff. I don't know exactly what they wanted, I will not be invited back again, so, who cares. Bunch of stuffholes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Anybody that ain't drunk by noon just ain't trying either. I often reminded people of that when I was a judge.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I can tell you, most people of this world aren't used to rich food. Ok, now I'm a little reluctant to state that. Which world are we on? I lost count.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Anyway, on the way home, I threw my stuff in the river, and a big old ugly carp come up out of the bottom and ate it all. All I could say then, much as right now is "Boy, that fish is full of it" I said it then, I say it now. It's as true right now as it's ever been.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Rich food?? Man, I hate it when my big mac is dressed better than I am.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok, I'm found. This world has carp. Bunch of suckers. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

At my wedding reception we had stuffed whitefish. Hello!, it was a carp. I should have known then.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Life will make sense when there are actually carpburgers at macdreks.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, what's good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

That guy on TV?? he said some people see things as they are and ask "why". I see things as they ain't and ask "whut?" I laughed so hard I changed the channel. Never could find that show again. Anyway, he tried to get a lot of money from Uncle Jed, but Mr Drysdale fixed him alright. Jane Hathaway was hot.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

That's not true in a federal prison.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

What I like about reincarnation?? What it is is what it was.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

What was that?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

And that is?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Many times I'm reminded of the fallacies of life. Usually when counting on the phalanges of life. Hah!! Some people would have been looking for something phallic there.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

There are so many other folk here on st that are intelligent, good looking and clear thinking like us. Why do they avoid these great conversations?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Not me!!! That would be unmanly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Most of them are posting in one subforum how much they love their wife, and in this subforum flirting with other women. Go figure, huh. Now that's unmanly.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's lie those skirts those phalsianosian women wear.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Anyway, that's kinda like what I was saying about Obama.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

The temperature makes their lives meaningless. If you were subject to the intensity of average temperatures being average, you too would succumb to ennui. I know I did.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

In an alternate timeline, or this one?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Sortakinda. But don't trust me, read the book.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I actually did sort of read the book, but I got the cliffnotes version


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I've never in my entire life liked temperature. I mean to do something about that too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

If not for temperature, I would never have bothered inventing the thermometer. I coulda made a million, but somebody told me a million was way too hot, so I took 6 coconuts and a pineapple instead. That Ginger never really got the credit she deserved. At least twice as smart as Gilligan. Talked me out of my thermometer.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

What's up with temperature? If I was temperature I would quit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

It's an overachiever.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You know?, I bet Ginger could help me understand it, if she would tutor me a few nights.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, she was really good about tootering


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I do like learning.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

The older I get, I tend to like leaning better.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You're trying to make it sound all dirty, and I want to make it sound nice.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Don't call it what is is. That's low class.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Not at all!! I was just trying to get away from loaning.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh man, you should never have started that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

No kidding, especially to responsible people. All that paperwork when they pay you back. I mean, I was never expecting that.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Was it Mexicans, Indians, Patels, or women?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Women are the worst. They always want one more ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Whichever the ones calls himself Clem. It don't sound Mexican.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Well  of course, except for those special ones. ( you know who you are


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Catholics. Just as bad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I went to special school for about 30 years. Graduated the 6th grade.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't think catholics are balder than any other race.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Wow! That is special. Liberal arts?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

They only have races on the weekends.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

As liberal as the day is long. That was when I was still voting for Karl Marx.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I think Midas mufflers might solve the race problem, don't you??


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I didn't realize how far right you were.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Not far right. Far out.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Marx is an old time establishment dude.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Us liberals want everyone to get a piece of the pie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Groucho and Karl were Siamese twins. I had a Siamese twin brother too. We were joined at the wit, but had to be separated. Now, each of us is a half-wit.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

This is actually the best pie time of hone year. Mmm


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

A woman asked me would I like a chess pie, and I was thinking chest pi. Well, wood eye?? You betcha.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

i don't know what y'all are talking about, but i just made two pies ... they're good ... i licked the beaters ... and the bowl ... and the spoon.

...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

See, us liberals can see the beauty in that. Half witted people can be asset to either party.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

3:00, I'm due to get up at 6. see ya.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I like pie. Mmm


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ecclesiastes again!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Huh? Ecclesiastes? 

As in:

_"Vanity of vanities, all is vanity."_

?

G'night vicker.

...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

It's all in that book.  G'night.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Pie is not vanity.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Or, is pie vanity writ large?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm going to have to go with the latter, and label glazed as a witch.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

as usual, Zong and Vicker have amused/bored me out of my bad mood, with their inane hoo hah . . . . I skipped over half of the stuff, and still can pass the test, I think.

Plus, it's a new day. Even if my hair is still orange. . .. .


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

I got up at 6 because today is opening day of hunting season, and apparently also "crazy day" the one day of the year when they not only allow, but encourage crazy people(mostly crazy from not shaving, incidentally) to play with guns. Much as I feared, some crazy shot my green tractor, parked in front of a yellow barn. I called the sheriff's department, they sent out a deputy, and they also contacted a gameland official. They were looking and headed back toward their respective vehicles. The gameland official looked at me and asked "What do you expect?? It is a Deere"


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Oh God, Vicker turned into maverick......


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

sherry in Maine said:


> as usual, Zong and Vicker have amused/bored me out of my bad mood, with their inane hoo hah . . . . I skipped over half of the stuff, and still can pass the test, I think.
> 
> Plus, it's a new day. Even if my hair is still orange. . .. .


I didn't think guys had hoo hahs


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

Mine is inane. Probably should have shaved it.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Shygal, that is only the 'technical' term for it . . . .
Zong, I dont know what you're talking about . . . . as usual.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

You said "inane hoo hah" and I used that and also made reference to the now widely accepted school of thought that unshaven is an early warning sign of mental illness(once known as insanity), to make the witty jump from inane to insane, noting that if it was shaved, it wouldn't have people wondering if it might be insane, and thus not worthy of going to MacDonalds. 

Lots of good material last night, some so rich I dared not even type a letter, afraid to break the self destruction. But, good stuff. Clearly unshaven, too. 

I'll send you the Cliffnotes.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

well, thanks! Who's self destruction are we talking about?

Is this about that chemical reaction of my hair dye to the hair care product?

Or just about your insane shaven hoo hah?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:drum:

Who? Ha!

:drum:


----------

